# NABI..YooHoo...How is Bella?



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

How is Bella today? Hopefully antibiotics and other treatments are working and Bella is feeling and sounding much better.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for thinking of her Tina....she is still not feeling the best...very quiet...appetite is low...but...we are getting her puree into her one 1/2 tsp at a time ...she is taking all her meds and treatments like a trooper...I can still hear the fluid gurgling so it will take a few days to clear I'm sure...I look forward to getting my very demanding little diva back 
I always remember the Internist calling me one day to check up on her and she said " each day you have her is a good day " " and I am determined to have her for many years to come ! :daisy:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am watching for EVERY post on Bella...... she is everyones sweetie.....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jan896 said:


> I am watching for EVERY post on Bella...... she is everyones sweetie.....


Amen, Jan. Good to hear she's eating even if it's slow going. Continued prayers and positive attitudes that we will be seeing those diva pics for years to come.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella had a very bad episode of coughing last evening...her lips were flaring ...the gurgling sound is hard to listen too......she had a ventolin neb tx and coupage... she settled after about 45 minutes....it was interesting to see her try and place her self to get maximum expansion of her lungs...front legs spread apart...instinct I imagine...anyway, after that she had a quiet night and ate some breakfast this morning with much encouragement from us.....she looks tired....she sleeps lots but does get up and go outside for bathroom breaks and usually will walk around smelling everything to see who dared to come into her domain while she was in the house !


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am such a terrible nurse that seeing that would terrify me, but I would have to take comfort in knowing it is necessary and a most likely a good sign to keep that stuff in her lungs broken up so it can go away. So glad to hear she's still ruling her domain--another good sign!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's a little trooper! She stays strong through it all


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so sorry she's doing so poorly. I will continue to pray for her recovery. Changing her position every two hours can help break up the secretions so she can cough them out, too.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I came on tonight just to see how Bella was to. Love that little girl and I think she has the best chi mommy in the world. Bella, I hope you feel better soon and get back to your little Diva self. My hubby and I are both thinking of you lots and sending prayers round the clock. 








sweet Bella


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella had a good breakfast...but I came home to mega regurg on the rugs...so she is not out of the woods yet....but she looks better and is taking her antibiotics without difficulty....she did well with her supper and I kept her 45 minutes in her Bailey chair post feed rather then her regular 30 mins to encourage the food to get down into her tummy...and hopefully stay there


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well sounds like she is doing much better...I know as you said that Bella is not out of the woods yet but the news sounds encouraging. Love to you and Bella...hope you have a good weekend. Will be checking for updates....


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! Any progress is great


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad to hear any encouraging words. Bella and you are continually in my prayers. Thank you for the updates.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Stay strong beautiful Bella! And please feel better soon! Big kisses to you. :love2:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sunday morning....Bella is still very quiet...nausea remains problematic....but I can get some puree into her with lots of encouragement....she is alert, just not too interested in anything...she is already on 6 different meds so I am reluctant to add any more...but... the pneumonia isn't getting worse so thats a good sign that the antibiotics are working.....


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sweet Bella you are in our prayers. You are such a strong girl. Hope today is a better one for you and mom.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Alert sounds good. Not sure if dogs are like humans in that, could the meds be causing the nausea? Baby girl has definitely been one sick girl.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor, precious Bella!  I just adore her so much. She is in my thoughts. Gemma and I send her well wishes!


----------

